# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  ECA stack while on cycle?

## Macon_Bacon

I was just wondering if people use an ephedrine-caffeine-aspirin stack while on cycle? I'm sure you wouldn't want to use it on a bulking cycle. But would it be necessary on a cutting cycle if your diet was dialed in? Also what about cycles including Winny? And would the appetite suppression of an ECA stack affect your diet or gains? I'm not attempting any cycles like this. Just a little curious.

----------


## Macon_Bacon

^ nothing? I'll give it one more try.

----------


## jypoll

I dont know gear but i may be able to help you with eca. ECA is not necessary to cut, but it can help. Maybe you wanna try a low dose because it will suprress your appetite. I just dropped from 4000cals to 2100cals a day and im in 32mg E 300mg G 240mg C 3x a day and i have to force myself to eat so i can get all 2100cals, and i usually dont

----------


## Macon_Bacon

Yeah. I'm using a 25mg E x 200mg C x 81mg A 3 times a day. I cycle it 4-5 weeks on and 1-2 weeks off. It gets me pretty cut up but I also run 15-25 miles a week. I was just wondering if people use it on cycle and if its actually necessary because of the fat burning capabilities of AAS.

----------


## jypoll

drop the 4-5 weeks on to 3 weeks and 1-2 off is ok

----------


## AaronJM1984

> I dont know gear but i may be able to help you with eca. *ECA is not necessary to cut*, but it can help. Maybe you wanna try a low dose because it will suprress your appetite. I just dropped from 4000cals to 2100cals a day and im in 32mg E 300mg G 240mg C 3x a day and i have to force myself to eat so i can get all 2100cals, and i usually dont


What are you talking about bro? If the ECA stack is not to cut, then what is it for? There is no good reason to use the ECA stack unless you're trying to shed some fat! I'm just curious what you consider it is used for? Don't get me wrong, I love the energy boost it gives me before a workout or just during the day, but I wouldn't take it just for that. If all I wanted was some extra energy, I'd drink a cup of coffee.

----------


## Macon_Bacon

I don't think jypoll was saying it isn't used to cut, just that you don't HAVE to use it to cut. If I'm wrong, sorry for putting words in your mouth jypoll.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> What are you talking about bro? If the ECA stack is not to cut, then what is it for? There is no good reason to use the ECA stack unless you're trying to shed some fat! I'm just curious what you consider it is used for? Don't get me wrong, I love the energy boost it gives me before a workout or just during the day, but I wouldn't take it just for that. If all I wanted was some extra energy, I'd drink a cup of coffee.


Funny cause ive been using it for a pre workout on and off for oh ...about 17 years or so.......
Besdies i think you misinterpreted his post....

----------


## AaronJM1984

> Funny cause ive been using it for a pre workout on and off for oh ...about 17 years or so.......
> Besdies i think you misinterpreted his post....


I agree, like I said in my post earlier, it gives me tons of energy pre-work out, but why use it unless trying to cut weight. Everyone I know experiences some sides from it, such as, shaky hands, sweating, anxiety. Basically I don't think ECA should be used for anything other than a fat burner. Using it just for energy seems like overkill IMO. Sounds like you have been in the gym for about twice as long as me though, so you probably know a thing or two. Perhaps I did indeed misunderstand the poster. To each his own.

----------


## jpowell

from my understanding, ECA help u cut b/c the first ingredient. the e is what is banned but helps you lose wait by heating up your core. it is documented that an ECA will heat your core up for about 4-6 hrs. n then wear off. a good pill that i have been cycling is roxylean. a great booster for workouts. as for for an official cycle with gear, i think it depends on the chemical. obvi you wont want to stack eca with clen , but u wod wana stack an eca or clen with winny. more hardcore gear--test wod proli stack with clen and winny, but gathered from other post, these only work n show results if your bf is below 10%.

----------


## l2elapse

is that you in your avatar?

----------

